# OTD Tomorrow



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi All

I am due to test tomorrow. I have had period pains and spotting on and off through 2WW. Yesterday the pains stopped and the spotting changed to red/blood and then nothing. Not sure what to make of it but not holding out much hope.  

Just want to wish everyone with OTD this weekend all the best of luck and that you receive the best Christmas gift you could ever wish for.    

Cat x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow honey


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Miss TC. Good luck for your OTD.....How are you feeling ? Positive and not tempted to test early ?


----------



## Lawtona (Sep 23, 2009)

good luck for tomorrow Cat, i test on 21/12/09 and I am getting really agitated about it, I don't feel any different at all apart from my boobs hurt like hell but they don't hurt when i touch them.  Just don't know what to make of it all.

I only had a small about of really dark brown/jellyfied cm on 13/12/09 then nothing (sorry about TMI).

It is driving me insane.

Best wishes for tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Lawtona

The 2WW is the hardest time of all this IVF Cycle. You just don't know what should and shouldn't be happening  

I took the full 2 weeks off work this time but I wouldn't do that again, think I would be better with something to keep me busy. 

I am just so glad OTD is tomorrow I just want to know one way or the other and get some normality back in my life  

Good Luck for your OTD and try and stay positive

Cat x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Cat
I am trying to stay positive, but its sooooooo hard, isn't it? This is our 5th 2ww and it doesnt get any easier!!
I too am signed off work, but as my job is pretty stressful we always figure this is the best way for us.  I know lots of people who prefer to work through the 2ww though.

Lawtona - we share OTD hun- although I am convinced 21st Dec is too early for us, so I will be testing again on 23rd Dec.

Much luck to you both


Tracy
x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi MissTC

Not long now until I can test ..... can't believe I have lasted this long. Its been the longest 2 weeks ever. You are so brave going through this 5 times !!!
I have quite a stressful job but anything has got to be better than this. I will try and work through but on a flexi basis I think. 

Counting down the hours now..... I will have DH up at the crack of dawn tomorrow !!!

  ing for you and everyone else on their 2WW.

Cat x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi All

I am just sat here counting the hours until I can test..... 11 hours if I get up at the normal time.....but I bet I wake up at the crack of dawn ?

99% sure it will be a BFN but still have that 1% of hope it will be a BFP. Just want to know now either way and I am sure I will deal with it fine...not sure about the few friends and family that know we are testing tomorrow though or the DH ?

Everything happens for a reason ? What is meant to be is meant to be !

Good Luck everyone 

Cat x


----------



## mekongirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 22, 2006)

Good Luck xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Cat

I will be logging on first thing in the morning to hopefully read about your


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck sweetheart!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the messages everyone. Going to cuddle up in front of the fire and get all snuggled up as it is snowing outside !

    

Cat x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Cat

Hope you got good news this morning sweety    

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning ladies

Its a   from me this morning.   It is not unexpected so I am dealing with it fine.

Going to try and enjoy Christmas and hopfully 2010 will be our year.

Good Luck to everyone still on their 2WW

Cat x


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Cat
I am SO sorry you got a BFN you must be gutted, thinking of you and sending you lots of     . Hope you can enjoy your christmas and think positive for 2010.

Wendyhugsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the messages.

I am going to treat myself. I have booked to have a massage and my nails done tomorrow. Going to treat myself to a new Christmas outfit and the DH is taking me out tomorrow night x


----------



## molly76 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Cat,
I'm very sorry to hear about your negative test, it's an awful time of year to go through this. I live in Scotland and I had my EC on the 02nd Dec and my transfer on the 05th Dec but I was not told to test until 22nd of Dec? do you think it would be worth testing again?? I'm day 13 of 3dt? It's weird all the clinics are so different, thinking of you


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Cat

Sweetheart, I am really sorry, it's so tough I know      It's great that you are sounding so positive though hun, and your treating yourself and going out sounds like the best idea in the world to me hun!  You enjoy the rest of this year, and I am sure next year will bring you your dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alixip (Nov 6, 2009)

hiii...
I have my test is tomorrow and I am soooooooo nervous! 
I have had cramps- both strong ones and mild ones throughout the 2ww. 
I had IVF through ICSI dec 24th. Test tomorrow and am really really nervous and just needed to say it out loud since I haven't told ANYONE that I was going through this. 
Guess I am just looking for some support knowing there are others out there like me 

Thanks for listening...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wishing you all the luck in the world for test tomorrow Alixp        

Love
Tracy
xxxxx

PS isnt your test date a little early?  Will that not just be 11 days past transfer?  Was it a blastocyst transfer hun?  xxxx


----------



## Alixip (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply 
I had 3-day transfer. You think its too early to get tested? Not sure why the doc gave me this date. If its too early, might it not show up in the results- a false negative maybe? I'll make sure to ask them tomorrow while I'm there...
Thanks for letting me know!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ah Alix sorry I didnt realise you were going for a blood test.  You can have these earler than HPT's!  My mistake  

Anyway, I am hoping that you get your fantastic news today


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Good luck today Alixip.x.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Alix, how did you get on?  Am   it was good news for you sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## Alixip (Nov 6, 2009)

HELLLOOOOO!!
I am SOOOO excited to say its a BFP!!!!!!!!!!   I almost cannot believe it.. I have even bought a HPT just in case... 
Will be writing all my symptoms down in that thread in case it helps!! 
Have to say this web page is SOOOO helpful... probably read every single thread during this 2ww!! Do you know if there is more threads on next steps- precautions to take into account during the first three months?

Anyway.. THANK YOU so so much for listening and being there!!!

Baby dust to all!! 
I truly hope we all make our baby dreams reality!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations sweet!!! Have a very healthy pregnancy!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Woooooo Hoooooooo   Congratulations Alix!!  What fantastic news, I bet you are on cloud nine   

There are a few more threads on here that you could take a look at and join:

BFP announcements: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=171.0

BFP in Dec 09/Jan 10: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216963.0

Pregnancy General Chitchat: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

I havent joined in on any of the above yet myself but that is cos I am so superstituous   Will come over and join you all after our first scan.

Take good care hunnie, and again a huge congratulations

Love
Tracy
x


----------

